# Applying patch into FreeBSD9



## belon_cfy (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi,

I have downloaded the following patch to the /usr/src/sys folder: http://people.freebsd.org/~rmacklem/namei-leak.patch

And I ran the following command to apply the patch:

```
cd /usr/src/sys
patch < namei-leak.patch
make
```

Patch was applied successfully, compiler output per attached.

May I know whether the procedure on patch applying was correct? Because based on the output I can't find the patched file which is fs/nfsserver/nfs_nfsdport.c has been recompiled.

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 18, 2012)

Put long output on pastebin.com and post a link to it.

The procedure you show above will build the file but not install it.


----------



## belon_cfy (Jun 18, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Put long output on pastebin.com and post a link to it.
> 
> The procedure you show above will build the file but not install it.



Thanks for your comment. Below is the link of the output.
http://pastebin.com/sSUWE9tZ
Seems the module not even appear on the output during make process.


----------



## belon_cfy (Jun 18, 2012)

I have figured out the answer by myself. 

```
make buildkernel 
make installkernel
```


----------

